# Woolworths to exit Masters hardware venture



## wynnum1 (18/1/16)

Bunnings one big monopoly.


----------



## Coalminer (18/1/16)

Announced Jan 7

http://www.theherald.com.au/story/3648803/a-win-win-for-windale/

Obviously just a ploy to remove the old skate park


----------



## wynnum1 (18/1/16)

Have they removed the old skate park.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/1/16)

Conspiracy Theorist




Pro






17,640 posts
Joined 09-June 08

Location:The Misty Mountains



Posted 06 January 2016 - 10:51 AM
I expect Masters will be the next cab off the rank, being another store that can't decide what it's core business should be.
I'd love to see Mitre 10 get a backer, buy Masters, ditch the fridges and designer kitchens and really go after Bunnings. 
They wouldn't need to repaint the stores either.


----------



## TimT (18/1/16)

OH WELL SO SAD. 

Bunnings I think is owned by Wesfarmers (ie, part of the Coles Galactic empire). But damn they're friendly. 

I remember when a Masters store sprung up in South Morang near us and we ended up in there looking for something. Miles of unfriendly, cold concrete, and not a soul in sight - Masters had cut costs by barking at their staff through intercom, as opposed to Bunnings where a worker seems to be round every corner. 

Looks like it didn't work for them.


----------



## Coalminer (18/1/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Have they removed the old skate park.


Haven't gone to look yet. Was supposed to be closed last week in preparation for earthworks for new Masters
Prime commercial space will probably now go to developers for more ghetto housing as is the way around here


----------



## shacked (18/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Conspiracy Theorist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call Bribie G!!

Looks like mitre 10 *might* get a crack at it (assuming Wollies puts it up for sale, instead of just winding it up).


----------



## DU99 (18/1/16)

i find the staff in our masters are bit more helpful than the staff in our local bunnings.


----------



## indica86 (18/1/16)

Be interesting to see how well Woolies can survive this.
Freakin bug dump to take.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/1/16)

On there website they want $45 to deliver by truck about 5 km for a small item..


----------



## Grott (18/1/16)

Masters are just about finished with their huge new store development at Noarlunga SA, opening was to be soon. Guess it won't be opening now, unbelievable and it is across the road from Bunnings!


----------



## Mardoo (18/1/16)

Bunnings needs to buy up all the Masters locations and open a line of supermarkets. All of them would be within spitting distance of a Bunnings. Institute companion deals for shopping at both on the same day. Mom goes shopping, Dad goes to Bunnings… Bam! Woolworths would crumble.


----------



## manticle (18/1/16)

What if mum wants to buy a hammer?


----------



## Moad (18/1/16)

they are going overseas instead...http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/retail/bunnings-to-hit-uk-in-705m-homebase-deal/news-story/6a5ea081689f6fc27672154e54f3ae70


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/16)

If the stores just get abandoned it's going to be a huge urban blight on the landscape, empty deteriorating buildings with grass growing up through cracks in the car parks.
Talk about urban decay, the so called "broken window syndrome" that's hollowing out a lot of the urban landscape in the USA.
Meet you behind the old Masters store for an ice deal.


----------



## Batz (18/1/16)

I've never been in a Masters store but that because we don't have any close by. Why did they always open within a stone throw of Bunnies? Perhaps I'm just a dumb old f%ck but does not seem good practice to me.
Silly old bugger like me prefers the local hardware store.


----------



## spog (18/1/16)

grott said:


> Masters are just about finished with their huge new store development at Noarlunga SA, opening was to be soon. Guess it won't be opening now, unbelievable and it is across the road from Bunnings!


I noticed the signage when I was there over Xmas ,I also see Aldi is going on that site which could be good for some bargains .


----------



## DU99 (18/1/16)

Majority of stores are within one or 2km's ..why buy them


----------



## Mardoo (18/1/16)

manticle said:


> What if mum wants to buy a hammer?


Then I'll marry her. Can she fix cars too? I'd much rather spend my days cooking and brewing.

My ex-girlfriend installed a split axle and new leaf springs in my live-in school bus. Couldn't cook worth a damn, but I could cook her pants off. We were both happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/1/16)

Mardoo said:


> Then I'll marry her. Can she fix cars too? I'd much rather spend my days cooking and brewing.
> 
> My ex-girlfriend installed a split axle and new leaf springs in my live-in school bus. Couldn't cook worth a damn, but I could cook her pants off. We were both happy with the arrangement.


How did it all go wrong then? Did she beat you in one too many arm wrestles? :lol:


----------



## Mardoo (18/1/16)

Never had myself a muscley girl. She was this little slip of a thing who grew up working in her Dad's gravel pit. She was a poetic filmmaker and artist who used to do big photo-realist paintings of bunnies out of nail polish, and then go fix excavators for her Dad. Awesome lady. :icon_offtopic:

As we were gentlemen...


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/1/16)

Ahhh.... Blue Bunnings, closing the doors


----------



## lost at sea (18/1/16)

my wife is a chippy, not to bad with a frypan either.....i reckon i struck wifey gold!


----------



## evoo4u (18/1/16)

I much prefer our newer Masters over the big green shed in Toowoomba, particularly the extremely knowledgeable and helpful Ron in the plumbing section. Maybe partly because of the relaxed uncrowded atmosphere (because of hardly any customers) but I also bought and installed one of their kitchens, and was/am still very impressed with the standard of components and helpful advice (not to mention the quality, fit/finish and levelness of the build  )

But I worry about a hardware monopoly down the track. Might be the time to buy a few shares...


----------



## wynnum1 (19/1/16)

THE establishment of a Masters Home Improvement Centre at Noosaville has been given the green light by the Planning and Environment Court of Queensland.
http://www.noosanews.com.au/news/masters-centre-goes-ahead/2252379/


----------



## earle (19/1/16)

evoo4u said:


> I much prefer our newer Masters over the big green shed in Toowoomba, particularly the extremely knowledgeable and helpful Ron in the plumbing section. Maybe partly because of the relaxed uncrowded atmosphere (because of hardly any customers) but I also bought and installed one of their kitchens, and was/am still very impressed with the standard of components and helpful advice (not to mention the quality, fit/finish and levelness of the build  )
> 
> But I worry about a hardware monopoly down the track. Might be the time to buy a few shares...


I was in there looking for a new ceiling manhole. The staff were too "busy" talking to each other to show me where they were or actually send me to the right place. Then I had to search out another staff member who could be bothered to actually help me. I really won't be sad about masters closing down, except that we might end up with a disused eyesore. Its a big building to find a tenant for.


----------



## Grott (19/1/16)

buying "holes" now earle, no wonder no service. 
:icon_offtopic: ​


----------



## Mardoo (19/1/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Ahhh.... Blue Bunnings, closing the doors


Do you reckon Woolworth's has a bad case of Blue Bunnings?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/1/16)

Woolies could sell all the Masters sites to Costco.


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Woolies could sell all the Masters sites to Costco.


 IKEA would be more sensible.

Do we really need more outlets selling bucket sized jars of Nutella?


----------



## Mardoo (19/1/16)

No, but we do need more outlets selling bucket sized jars of salsa.


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/16)

And corn chips the size of Give Way signs.


----------



## sponge (19/1/16)

There'll be single-chip nachos in no time, served with a knife and fork.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/1/16)

Dave70 said:


> IKEA would be more sensible.
> 
> Do we really need more outlets selling bucket sized jars of Nutella?


I doubt whether Woolies would sell to one of their competitors but there are those who would be preferring bucket sized jars of anything rather than trying to assemble an item purchased at Ikea.


----------



## Feldon (19/1/16)

^ coorrr...


----------



## pcmfisher (19/1/16)

grott said:


> Masters are just about finished with their huge new store development at Noarlunga SA, opening was to be soon. Guess it won't be opening now, unbelievable and it is across the road from Bunnings!


Same out north. A Masters being built right next door to Bunnings Parafield.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/1/16)

hehe, everyone saw it coming. Bunnings just finished building a store right next door to Masters at springfield lakes (QLD)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/1/16)

We need a walmart


----------



## Matplat (19/1/16)

I really don't think they advertised the business enough, considering the scale of the competition they were taking on.... I can't even remember seeing a TV ad for masters, but "lowest prices are just the beginning" is a fairly well worn groove in my mind.

If it means there are some sweet closing down sales, I won't complain! A couple of half price coils of copper to make me a chiller would go down a treat


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I doubt whether Woolies would sell to one of their competitors but there are those who would be preferring bucket sized jars of anything rather than trying to assemble an item purchased at Ikea.


Umm..

I'll think I'll be right with just the bucket..


----------



## Bribie G (19/1/16)

Chinese proverb was accurate: "thin women for looking at, fat women for............"


----------



## Airgead (19/1/16)

Bribie G said:


> Chinese proverb was accurate: "thin women for looking at, fat women for............"


Making fun of on the internet.


----------



## Maheel (19/1/16)

do woollies even own the buildings?

i thought wes farmers rents the buildings bunnings is in from another mob that pretty much just owns most of the building bunnings is in.

not 100% sure, i was drunk when listening to some other bar fly down the pub....


----------



## goomboogo (19/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Woolies could sell all the Masters sites to Costco.


Many of the Masters stores are located in areas where the sale of food items are prohibited by local planning schemes.


----------



## shacked (19/1/16)

Maheel said:


> do woollies even own the buildings?
> 
> i thought wes farmers rents the buildings bunnings is in from another mob that pretty much just owns most of the building bunnings is in.
> 
> not 100% sure, i was drunk when listening to some other bar fly down the pub....


I doubt that woollies would own the masters buildings. 

You are right. About 70 bunnings buildings are owned by the Bunnings Warehouse Property Trust which is managed by wesfarmers and 75% owned by external investors. 

http://www.bwptrust.com.au/IRM/content/default.aspx


----------



## earle (19/1/16)

Woolies own some and lease others. About a 60/40 mix one way or the other


----------



## tavas (19/1/16)

Maheel said:


> do woollies even own the buildings?
> 
> i thought wes farmers rents the buildings bunnings is in from another mob that pretty much just owns most of the building bunnings is in.
> 
> not 100% sure, i was drunk when listening to some other bar fly down the pub....


Seems legit


----------



## sp0rk (20/1/16)

I know Masters in Coffs Harbour rent the building and land from the Holden Dealership next door
They built the damn thing just as Bunnings was building a brand new mega location closer to town, less than 1km from where Masters went in
Building near Bunnings was a utterly stupid idea, they're already a very well known brand with loyal customers
Whereas here in Muswellbrook the only thing we have is an incredibly overpriced Home Timber & Hardware outlet and a decent little hardware and timber shop
If they had of built somewhere like here they'd make a killing


----------



## Markbeer (20/1/16)

Atleast masters had better power equipment for gardening.

They have honda mowers.

Bunnings trimmers and mowers are cheap and nasty.

But cheap and nasty is what sells.


----------



## Mr B (20/1/16)

Markbeer said:


> Atleast masters had better power equipment for gardening.
> 
> They have honda mowers.
> 
> ...


Cheap and nasty with a 3 year replacement warranty.........

Interesting strategy, most DIY people use it for a little bit then it sits in the cupboard.


----------



## evoo4u (21/1/16)

sp0rk said:


> Whereas here in Muswellbrook the only thing we have is an incredibly overpriced Home Timber & Hardware outlet and a decent little hardware and timber shop
> If they had of built somewhere like here they'd make a killing


From Wikipedia:
*Home Timber and Hardware* (commonly known as *"Home"* or *"Home Hardware"*) is Australia's third largest retail hardware chain. It is owned by Danks Holdings Ltd; it is a joint venture of Australia's Woolworths Ltd and Charlotte (USA) hardware chain Lowe's.[1] Its main competitors are Mitre 10, Bunnings Warehouse and increasingly Masters Home Improvement, which is also a joint venture between Woolworths and Lowe's.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (21/1/16)

Markbeer said:


> Atleast masters had better power equipment for gardening.
> 
> They have honda mowers.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ having run a gardening business for the past nine years. Masters used to stock local manufacturers (TPG I think) versions of Honda mowers with the good Overhead Valve range of GXV 160 motors that most mowing contractors use in this country. For some reason late last year they cut to a a supply of "Honda" mowers that were direct imported from the USA with the much inferior GCV 160 Overhead Cam engine which is significantly weaker. The blades on them and worse still the clutch and gearbox on them is all US stock and you will be very hard pressed to find a dealer that can supply parts for them in this country. The Bunnings Victa Honda clone has the engine and parts that you can get from Honda dealers in this country. The rest of Masters range of gardening power tools was probably just a notch under the crap that they sold at Bunnings.

Bunnings ain't great but Masters just had no idea and seemingly no intent to learn to be better.


----------



## Dave70 (21/1/16)

Selling shitty yard equipment is one thing. Dropping the quality control ball where electrical cable is involved is quite another. 


https://www.masters.com.au/diy-projects-ideas/support-help/infinity-and-olsent-cables-recall


http://www.fairtrading.nsw.gov.au/sites/ftw/About_us/News_and_events/Whats_new/Infinity_electrical_cable_safety_recall.page


----------



## Bridges (21/1/16)

And most of that cable is still installed just waiting to catch fire when the insulation breaks down...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/1/16)

I can see why the suppliers went into liquidation.

To replace all that wiring in each house is a VERY expensive job


----------



## Bridges (21/1/16)

If it was in my house I'd want it replaced, the other suggested method is to de-rate all the circuits in your house, how awesome would it be to have 10amp power circs through your house, then in a few years time after you get sick of them tripping you call a sparky in to have a look, and he probably says "some Wally has installed the wrong size circuit breakers, I can fix that for you"...


----------



## Grott (21/1/16)

Probably is happening elsewhere but two new (being build) stores were to open within the month here in Adelaide, lots of people interviewed, promised jobs etc only now to be told "piss off".

Greedy bureaucrats, Boards and shareholders don't give a stuff - "I'm alright jack" attitude with business gives me the shits..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/1/16)

Bridges said:


> If it was in my house I'd want it replaced, the other suggested method is to de-rate all the circuits in your house, how awesome would it be to have 10amp power circs through your house, then in a few years time after you get sick of them tripping you call a sparky in to have a look, and he probably says "some Wally has installed the wrong size circuit breakers, I can fix that for you"...


De-rating is NOT the answer. The issue is with the insulation breaking down on its own. Wouldnt matter how much current went thru it its still dangerous. Bit like the old rubber insulated wiring in old houses. the wire can take the current but the insulation falls off and thats where the danger is


----------



## Bridges (21/1/16)

Didn't say de-rating was the answer just one of the early "solutions" to what is still a massive problem. Most of the cable probably wasn't sold to contractors so there is no record or idea where it ended up. Another one to file under if it seems to cheap it probably is. Or even under buy local. But I believe that the expected time frame on the cable becoming brittle begins in 2016, so if your job involves crawling around in roof spaces or sub floors take even more care.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/1/16)

De-rating is not even an early solution.


----------



## sp0rk (21/1/16)

evoo4u said:


> From Wikipedia:
> *Home Timber and Hardware* (commonly known as *"Home"* or *"Home Hardware"*) is Australia's third largest retail hardware chain. It is owned by Danks Holdings Ltd; it is a joint venture of Australia's Woolworths Ltd and Charlotte (USA) hardware chain Lowe's.[1] Its main competitors are Mitre 10, Bunnings Warehouse and increasingly Masters Home Improvement, which is also a joint venture between Woolworths and Lowe's.


Correct, but they're a small very over priced shop since they're a franchise type deal and the franchisee can charge more or less whatever they want


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/1/16)

Dave70 said:


> Selling shitty yard equipment is one thing. Dropping the quality control ball where electrical cable is involved is quite another.
> 
> 
> https://www.masters.com.au/diy-projects-ideas/support-help/infinity-and-olsent-cables-recall
> ...


One of the pit falls of bringing shite into the country the importer who brings in some dodgy goods from elsewhere is deemed to be the manufacturer (reason being the government has no jurisdiction over overseas suppliers) can't see why the government standards can't test the goods at importers expense.


----------



## madpierre06 (21/1/16)

Or trst at manufacturers expense, but then China wouldnt like that


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> One of the pit falls of bringing shite into the country the importer who brings in some dodgy goods from elsewhere is deemed to be the manufacturer (reason being the government has no jurisdiction over overseas suppliers) can't see why the government standards can't test the goods at importers expense.





madpierre06 said:


> Or trst at manufacturers expense, but then China wouldnt like that



Because the industry "self regulates"


----------



## wynnum1 (22/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> One of the pit falls of bringing shite into the country the importer who brings in some dodgy goods from elsewhere is deemed to be the manufacturer (reason being the government has no jurisdiction over overseas suppliers) can't see why the government standards can't test the goods at importers expense.





wide eyed and legless said:


> One of the pit falls of bringing shite into the country the importer who brings in some dodgy goods from elsewhere is deemed to be the manufacturer (reason being the government has no jurisdiction over overseas suppliers) can't see why the government standards can't test the goods at importers expense.


The ones tested imported goods will be the quality item and what is imported crap bait and switch.


----------



## Dave70 (22/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> One of the pit falls of bringing shite into the country the importer who brings in some dodgy goods from elsewhere is deemed to be the manufacturer (reason being the government has no jurisdiction over overseas suppliers) can't see why the government standards can't test the goods at importers expense.


You'd probably be well aware that much of China's manufacturing facility's are state of the art (I'm picking on them as they seem to be the modern day whipping boy equivalent of the Japanese' - Jap crap' - in the 70's). I had a chat with one of our customers who use to make a living importing building materials - carpets, tiles etc before every man and his dog got in on the act. He lays much of the quality control issues with Chinese made goods squarely at the feet of the clients commissioning the work. 

Say for example you decide to flood the market with a new wave of mega blender that turns ordinary food into 'superfood'. You approach a manufacturer in China with your design, they nut out the details and then its on the the finer points. You _could _go with a heavy duty 1200 watt angler grinder style motor, high carbon stainless blades, chunky polyurethane coupling and so on.
But with the price point on these things being what it is, why bother chewing up your margin with quality componentry? Just work on volume, sell it for peanuts, give it a decent warranty and hope there's not to many comebacks. 
Sound familiar?

Its not the Zhejiang provence electric blender, chopstick and sake manufacturing concern's fault you're a greedy corner cutting **** looking to make a fast dollar.

{edit - speeling}


----------



## wynnum1 (22/1/16)

Australia before the government made laws to close down manufacturing in Australia did make crap was told about a shoe manufacture who payed bonuses to improve output and over time increased quota to get bonus and the quality was so poor the shoes were unsaleable .interestingly the one who told me this recommended not worrying about the bonus and just make a couple of pairs good shoes take home and sell.
These were the days when you could drink at lunch time and the workers were high on glue anyway.


----------



## Dave70 (22/1/16)

Did British Leyland have a shoe division in Aus?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/1/16)

Absolutely true what you were told, there are both good and bad products to be had in China and a lot of the shite is because the shite was made for a client to his recommendations, or he asked the manufacturer to make the item cheaper, they will oblige but the Chinese will not be wanting to lose money so cheaper components are used.

As for every man and his dog getting in on the act, if you look on eBay and see how many sellers are Chinese now, I was asking a Chinese importer recently why there are so many Chinese getting on eBay he told me they have an app which tells them which items are prime performers, then they will get that item and cut the margin to the bone making it impossible to make any money on the said item from sellers outside China.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/1/16)

Dave70 said:


> You'd probably be well aware that much of China's manufacturing facility's are state of the art (I'm picking on them as they seem to be the modern day whipping boy equivalent of the Japanese' - Jap crap' - in the 70's). I had a chat with one of our customers who use to make a living importing building materials - carpets, tiles etc before every man and his dog got in on the act. He lays much of the quality control issues with Chinese made goods squarely at the feet of the clients commissioning the work.
> 
> Say for example you decide to flood the market with a new wave of mega blender that turns ordinary food into 'superfood'. You approach a manufacturer in China with your design, they nut out the details and then its on the the finer points. You _could _go with a heavy duty 1200 watt angler grinder style motor, high carbon stainless blades, chunky polyurethane coupling and so on.
> But with the price point on these things being what it is, why bother chewing up your margin with quality componentry? Just work on volume, sell it for peanuts, give it a decent warranty and hope there's not to many comebacks.
> ...


 :icon_offtopic:
I worked with a Chinese bloke who had be in Australia for 10 years. He still struggled with English but was an engineer and generally hard worker. At the time we had bought a piece of equipment from a Australian manufacturing company with international recognition, and chose it over a US company. The Australian product was significantly cheaper but still a lot of money. I'm talking a decent bit of kit, well into 6 figures.
Installed, some support, and some problems. 
A hydraulic ram gave up the ghost and required new seals. On the second occasion I got involved and assessed what was occurring (cylinders don't just poo themselves without a cause) and it was abundantly clear to me what the problem was. It was almost entirely due to poor manufacturing quality and there were a number of no-nos that I could see. In fact, I challenged whether the manufacturer had even engineered the design (and I use engineering in its correct sense, engineering is not manufacturing something). I requested the sister cylinder be opened and inspected and without going into it, the machine was taken out of service.
There were some Chinese characters inside the cylinder so I got my Chinese colleague on the case. Long story short, we chased the build back after much pushing and found the units were built in China. It was evident when challenged there was no engineering performed. We got new cylinders manufactured locally for 30% less than the imported rubbish. We then found out that the company paid _17%_ of the price they were selling it for. 615% markup.
After it all blew over I asked my Chinese friend how on earth something like this could happen. How could we get a cylinder that was of such poor quality, didn't have proper engineering done and was so phenomenally cheap to build? He basically said "In China, you can get anything made for price. Any price. We can make good things but people don't want that, they want cheap". I challenged that but he said "no, you make here for $200000, we can make it for $2000. They will find steel from a tip, will machine with old tools. It will work". On top of all this because there is no real need for warranty and the huge turnovers of goods if customers don't want their business, they go to another customer. Warranty? What are we going to do, sue them?

We're our own worst enemy ultimately. China makes money from selling things, and if we tell them what we want ($) them we get what we paid for. They don't see a problem with that.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/1/16)

It isn't just engineering equipment, trainers are a good examples less than a couple of dollars to make and we pay a couple of hundred, I look at my New Balance and wonder if I have bought a copy (being in the game in the past) and I have had to glue the ends of the sole down a couple of times before finding success with liquid nails. Just have to put it down to Karma.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/1/16)

Mate of mine does work clothing, embroidering etc and was telling me that he gets shirts made in china for 10c per stitched seam. Works out about $1 per shirt


----------



## pcmfisher (22/1/16)

I bought one of these a couple of months ago.

More power, torque, comfort, and features than the opposition and 10k cheaper.


----------



## Blind Dog (22/1/16)

pcmfisher said:


> I bought one of these a couple of months ago.
> 
> More power, torque, comfort, and features than the opposition and 10k cheaper.


 And 2 star safety rating is the reason its $10k cheaper


----------



## stux (22/1/16)

Its not just that people want cheap. Its very hard to specify quality. If you don't specify every nut and detail, then it substituted. And even if you do, they are anyway.

Ask Matel about the lead paint... or some of the contractors supplying trains to the rail corps, who've had to setup local factories to re-engineer the trains built to their own specifications, so that they meet their own specifications


----------



## Feldon (22/1/16)

Its not solely greedy Chinese companies' fault. Its greedy US, UK and Australian companies too. In the case of the Mattel toy recall, Mattel later admitted that it had cut corners on its QA process which should have detected the lead paint in its toys before they went to customers.

_It's a stunning reversal. In August, after the company announced its recalls of several toys because they were made using lead paint, reporters grilled Mattel CEO Bob Eckert about how lead paint, which is banned for use on children's toys in the U.S., ended up on its "Sarge" toy cars. Surprisingly, he had answers. In a conference call on Aug. 14, he blamed it on a subcontractor who violated Mattel's policies and "utilized paint from a non-authorized third-party supplier."_
_That moment of candor and Eckert's heartfelt apology to parents in a video the company released on Mattel's website were high points in Mattel's otherwise punch-drunk performance in handling these recalls. By pointing out specifically where things broke down and then spelling out what he would do to fix it — testing every batch of toys before it leaves China, rather than relying on testing raw materials — the CEO reassured American consumers that he understood the problem and would back up his apology with action._

http://content.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1664428,00.html


----------



## Mardoo (22/1/16)

...and then he bent out of range of the camera to snort more coke off a hooker's boobs.


----------



## pcmfisher (25/1/16)

Blind Dog said:


> And 2 star safety rating is the reason its $10k cheaper


Nah, that was the V80, pretty rudimentary.

The G10 has all the safety bells and whistles. They don't have a safety rating as yet. Why, I don't know, but safety wise they are not lacking.

Lotus calibrated chassis - whatever that is.
Anti-skid brakes (ABS)
Electronic brake force distribution (EBD)
Emergency brake assist (EBA)
Electronic stability control (ESC)
Roll movement intervention (RMI).
Driver and Passenger Air Bags
Tyre pressure monitoring.
Reversing Camera with park sensors.

I couldn't justify 40k on a van so it was a toss up between this brand new or a second hand hiace or iload with 100000km on the clock and some chicken shit after market third party warranty.

Hope I don't need parts though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/16)

All those gizmo's wont help if the vehicle is poorly designed and made.

NCAP results are what you want. If it folds up like a tissue box and gets a low rating in crash testing then its not a very safe vehicle


----------



## wynnum1 (25/1/16)

2 star safety rating what about all the air bag recall and know of jeep owner older car that was written off reason no airbags to fix.


----------



## Airgead (25/1/16)

Stux said:


> Its not just that people want cheap. Its very hard to specify quality. If you don't specify every nut and detail, then it substituted. And even if you do, they are anyway.
> 
> Ask Matel about the lead paint... or some of the contractors supplying trains to the rail corps, who've had to setup local factories to re-engineer the trains built to their own specifications, so that they meet their own specifications


Manufacturing in China, much like any other outsourcing, you get a much better outcome if you treat them as partners in the design and production rather than just as a source of cheap labour.

Treat them like capable professionals and they will do the right thing by you. Treat them as trained monkeys and they will cut costs to the bone. 

We find this all the time with IT outsourcing. If you treat the vendor as a source of cheap bodies, they give you cheap bodies and the quality sucks. Treat them as a valued partner and suddenly you get good people and the quality is great. 

OK, yes, there are some shady operators but engaging in a partnership is a really good way to weed them out quickly. Like going over there to visit the factory and finding out that they don't have one and just outsource to backyard workshops...


----------



## pcmfisher (25/1/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> All those gizmo's wont help if the vehicle is poorly designed and made.
> 
> NCAP results are what you want. If it folds up like a tissue box and gets a low rating in crash testing then its not a very safe vehicle


You're right of coarse. I would like them to get tested.


----------



## barls (25/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> One of the pit falls of bringing shite into the country the importer who brings in some dodgy goods from elsewhere is deemed to be the manufacturer (reason being the government has no jurisdiction over overseas suppliers) can't see why the government standards can't test the goods at importers expense.


it doesn't help when the person your buying from is lying about it meeting the standard. as was the case of the supplier in china


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/16)

barls said:


> it doesn't help when the person your buying from is lying about it meeting the standard. as was the case of the supplier in china


If one imports, OR SELLS electrical goods it must comply with the Australian standard, the Chinese supplier can lie through his teeth it will not be him facing a large fine or imprisonment, it is up to the importer as they are responsible, and the on seller should be checking if the goods were tested and view the certificate of conformity.
Going into liquidation will not save the director(s) from responsibility.

The maximum penalty for selling, importing, hiring or exchanging ‘declared articles’ without ‘electrical safety approval marks’ and an Australian Certificate of Approval is $82,500 and/or 2 years jail for individuals or $825,000 for corporations.


----------



## Phoney (25/1/16)

So, does anyone know if or when there'll be closing down 'everything must go' sales at Masters stores? Or will they be handed over to liquidators and everything will be sold off independently through auction houses?


----------



## Bribie G (25/1/16)

I don't believe they are officially "bankrupt" so it's more of a closing down issue than receivership, will be interesting. In any case I'll be stocking up on a few sacks of Amgrow granular lawn food at $1.20 a kilo, Bunnings can't match that.


----------



## Phoney (25/1/16)

Interesting. Are you not in Old Bar anymore?


----------



## spog (25/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If one imports, OR SELLS electrical goods it must comply with the Australian standard, the Chinese supplier can lie through his teeth it will not be him facing a large fine or imprisonment, it is up to the importer as they are responsible, and the on seller should be checking if the goods were tested and view the certificate of conformity.
> Going into liquidation will not save the director(s) from responsibility.
> 
> The maximum penalty for selling, importing, hiring or exchanging ‘declared articles’ without ‘electrical safety approval marks’ and an Australian Certificate of Approval is $82,500 and/or 2 years jail for individuals or $825,000 for corporations.[/size]


Last yr on the ABC there was a report on dodgy Chinese building products being used here in Oz , the amount of shipping containers that come into this country is staggering,the percentage that are checked truly is a piss in the ocean.
The falsified accreditation and stamps on products was un bloody believable,it truly is.
But we all take it for granted, .....oh I paid for it so it is fine ?.
Nope,who actually pays such attention to accredited stamps etc.....SFA .


----------



## wynnum1 (26/1/16)

Bribie G said:


> I don't believe they are officially "bankrupt" so it's more of a closing down issue than receivership, will be interesting. In any case I'll be stocking up on a few sacks of Amgrow granular lawn food at $1.20 a kilo, Bunnings can't match that.


Is that a masters only product .


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/16)

It's actually made by the same company, Amgrow that labels the product as Shirley's no. 17 for Bunnings, according to the guy at Bunnings it's identical product but Shirley's is About $32 for 20 kilos whereas Masters, when they can get in the 20k bags, do it for around $22, otherwise $12 for the 10k. 

Amgrow do a big batch for Aldi a couple of times a year that sells for $10 for 10k.

Oh the wonderful world of lawn fertilising.


----------



## wynnum1 (26/1/16)

The stuff you get at supermarkets and hardware stores is diluted down over priced if its got some heavy metal that seems to drop the price but not good for your vegetables.


----------



## nosco (26/1/16)

There was talk that Big W was going the same way but thats nothing new. Dan Murphys is frickin useless
Last time i went in toy local DM i nearly walked out. Their beer range gets halved every time i go in there. The only thing keeping Woolworths a float is the super markets.


----------



## spog (27/1/16)

Yep, I noticed the beer range at Dans in Noarlunga Adelaide had shrunk when I was there over Xmas,especially the English beers which annoyed me.

You said you "nearly walked out"... Are you still there ?


----------



## Camo6 (27/1/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I can see why the suppliers went into liquidation.
> 
> To replace all that wiring in each house is a VERY expensive job


Pretty much the reason why 60% of it is still unaccounted for. How many contractors are going to volunteer to rewire their work with no guarantee of compensation.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/1/16)

nosco said:


> There was talk that Big W was going the same way but thats nothing new. Dan Murphys is frickin useless
> Last time i went in toy local DM i nearly walked out. Their beer range gets halved every time i go in there. The only thing keeping Woolworths a float is the super markets.


You're assuming they care about the craft beer drinking minorities choice. They will just stock what they can weasel the best deal for like other mass retailers. Driven by consumers wanting theur beer even cheaper! Support your local craft beer bottle shops for sure


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/1/16)

spog said:


> The falsified accreditation and stamps on products was un bloody believable,it truly is.
> But we all take it for granted, .....oh I paid for it so it is fine ?.
> Nope,who actually pays such attention to accredited stamps etc.....SFA .


I have been involved with goods with exactly that, accredited sticker with an AS/NZS false number, even had the cheek to put a warning label on the goods BEWARE OF COPIES.


----------



## Dave70 (27/1/16)

Bribie G said:


> I don't believe they are officially "bankrupt" so it's more of a closing down issue than receivership, will be interesting. In any case I'll be stocking up on a few sacks of Amgrow granular lawn food at $1.20 a kilo, Bunnings can't match that.


They should be able to beat it by 10% actually.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/price-guarantee




_Always a* **, isn't there.._


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/16)

Typical Bunnings trick. They get the stuff packed just for them in 20k bags under a different name so they can claim it's a completely different product so not covered by the guarantee.


----------



## stux (27/1/16)

Dave70 said:


> They should be able to beat it by 10% actually.
> 
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/price-guarantee
> 
> ...


Most things in Bunnings are Bunnings exclusives,or Bunnings exclusive versions (same product, different label, or minor change etc). Thus you can never get them to price match anything as the products have to be exactly the same.


----------



## earle (27/1/16)

Dave70 said:


> They should be able to beat it by 10% actually.
> 
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/price-guarantee
> 
> ...


The problem with Bunnings (or any) price match is that it has to be the same product.

They have the buying power that they can offer the same product but different enough so that the price match can't be used. EG. different size offering that only they stock

Even with Gerni pressure cleaners they sell some models that are exclusive to bunnings - so no price match

Then we can go into the brands that they either own or are exclusive to then e.g. Ryobi, probably ozito .... - if you can't buy it anywhere else then you can't get a price for comparison


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/16)

I've found that for home use Ozito stuff is excellent. My wee electric mower has gone on to it's second owner after 4 years service and my milling drill is kickarse. However you'll never see Ozito anywhere else.


----------



## Dave70 (27/1/16)

I will say of them, they must have one of the most freewheeling return policies going. I've tried it on a few times, even without a receipt the lady is only to happy to exchange or refund.
Last time it was a pair of DeWalt work shoes I returned after a walking round in them for week just because I didn't like the way they were breaking in. No worries.
I'm sure I overheard the cashier in the garden center tell a punter to return his plant if it dies. Imagine if they sold pets.. Can't be any fairer than that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/1/16)

Dave70 said:


> I will say of them, they must have one of the most freewheeling return policies going. I've tried it on a few times, even without a receipt the lady is only to happy to exchange or refund.
> Last time it was a pair of DeWalt work shoes I returned after a walking round in them for week just because I didn't like the way they were breaking in. No worries.
> I'm sure I overheard the cashier in the garden center tell a punter to return his plant if it dies. Imagine if they sold pets  girlfriends.. Can't be any fairer than that.


FTFY


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> FTFY


Haha, I can hear the jingle already.......Bunnings Whorehouse, wildest range - best service


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/1/16)

And they will beat any other Whorhouse by 10%


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/1/16)

But only on an identical product


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/1/16)




----------



## booargy (27/1/16)

Stu one has a navel piercing the other doesnt


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/16)

Ozito piercer on special next week.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/1/16)

booargy said:


> Stu one has a navel piercing the other doesnt



Dave70, on 27 Jan 2016 - 10:04 AM, said:




Dave70 said:


> _Always a* **, isn't there.._


----------



## spog (28/1/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have been involved with goods with exactly that, accredited sticker with an AS/NZS false number, even had the cheek to put a warning label on the goods BEWARE OF COPIES.


Ta Da it's happened, as report on ABC 891 radio Adelaide today 2 substations on the Seaford electric rail line have been found to have traces of asbestos in the cement sheet flooring.
The contractor has the paper work from the Chinese manufacturer stamped with compliances etc ,it therefore meets the S A Gov requirements and the shit has hit the fan !
I heard a Gov rep on the radio and the arse covering was un Fckn believable .
All who came in contact with it,including their families are now are risk.
Just imagine the workers clothes being in the washing machine and an asbestos particle lodging in the clothes of the missus and kids......


----------



## Coalminer (30/1/16)

Price matching is bullshit
I tried to price match a nexus tablet at Harvey Norman but they refused as they had a slightly different return policy to officeworks.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/1/16)

Coalminer said:


> Price matching is bullshit
> I tried to price match a nexus tablet at Harvey Norman but they refused as they had a slightly different return policy to officeworks.


This court judgement may be of interest The applicant (“ACCC”) and the respondent (“Bunavit”) agree that during 2011 and 2012 the latter’s employees made certain oral statements to two consumers and, in so doing, contravened ss 18 and 29(1)(m) of the _Australian Consumer Law_ (“ACL”). ACCC seeks declaratory and injunctive relief and the imposition of pecuniary penalties.
Australian Competition and Consumer Commission v Bunavit Pty Ltd [2016] FCA 6
QUD 304 of 2013 12 January 2016
Bunavit operated as a single retail outlet (the “Store”) in Bundall, Queensland, under the trade name “Harvey Norman AV/IT Superstore Bundall”, selling electronic products and providing after-sales service. It traded pursuant to a franchise agreement with a subsidiary of Harvey Norman Holdings Ltd. I shall refer to both the parent and the subsidiary as “Harvey Norman”. Bunavit ceased trading in February 2015 and does not intend to trade in the future.

http://www.judgments.fedcourt.gov.au/judgments/Judgments/fca/single/2016/2016fca0006


----------



## Exile (25/8/16)

Fire Sales start any minute now 

Masters hardware stores to shut down mid December

http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/retail/masters-hardware-stores-to-shut-down-after-woolworths-calls-quits-on-failed-venture/news-story/aa80071acc125f1cde61db2ef0ff8a68


----------



## Yob (25/8/16)

Woot!! Last minute snap up's!!


----------



## Mardoo (25/8/16)

I think the collective brain of AHB just exploded.


----------



## Yob (25/8/16)

did that at #107


----------



## Dave70 (25/8/16)

The Masters business model.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xpzyk8Uo3E


----------



## niftinev (25/8/16)

lots a peeps outa work

was wondering how long they'd last

big green shed makes you agree to supplying them only, thats why there is little to nothing the same in both


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/8/16)

I did some work at a relatively new development last year building a Bunnings, which was cheekily set up right next door to Masters.
Masters had their store up and running maybe 6 months in advance, Bunnings got all the customers.
I did enjoy getting a coffee from masters (they had a McCafe inside) before heading over to site. haha.


----------



## Mardoo (25/8/16)

Yob said:


> did that at #107


that wasn't the brain...


----------



## Dave70 (25/8/16)

I guess could use a few cheap bird scarer plastic owls or solar garden lights.


Probably give this a miss but.
https://www.masters.com.au/product/101031041/advance-two-core-earth-cable-white-2-5mm-x-100m.jsp;jsessionid=KbVG5Gss+QocRrXs-K0DHg__.ncdlmorasp1204?bmUID=lpjbXxR


----------



## Fraser's BRB (25/8/16)

The Woolies announcement also includes the sale of Home Timber and Hardware to Metcash (owners of Mitre 10) so that will create a new mega retailer. Bunnings won't have it all their own way.


----------



## sp0rk (25/8/16)

I got blasted on facebook last night for saying I bought a ute at the right time to cash in on these sales :/
Yep, totally my fault Woolies made shitty business decisions and now will be firing thousands of poor workers
I'll just put my chronic depression and anxiety aside to worry about people who will be in the same position I was in a few months ago...


----------



## Fraser's BRB (25/8/16)

sp0rk said:


> I got blasted on facebook last night for saying I bought a ute at the right time to cash in on these sales :/
> Yep, totally my fault Woolies made shitty business decisions and now will be firing thousands of poor workers
> I'll just put my chronic depression and anxiety aside to worry about people who will be in the same position I was in a few months ago...


The vitriol about job losses is overblown. The announcement also mentions that all the Masters sites have been sold to another group that owns Spotlight, Chemist Warehouse and a few other home improvement type businesses I can't recall. Basically they're going to redevelop the sites to multi retailer centers that will house those businesses. 

At the end of the day, majority of Masters employees are retail staff, there'll be jobs going in these new retailers moving into those sites.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/8/16)

Bunnings will acquire some of the sites as well and set up there. So they probably get first dibs on a new bunnings job.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (25/8/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Bunnings will acquire some of the sites as well and set up there. So they probably get first dibs on a new bunnings job.


Interestingly, Bunnings don't actually own the majority of their sites. Most are owned by a property trust called BWP who rent them back to Bunnings on long term leases. The remainder are owned by cashed up private investors.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/8/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Interestingly, Bunnings don't actually own the majority of their sites. Most are owned by a property trust called BWP who rent them back to Bunnings on long term leases. The remainder are owned by cashed up private investors.


I think the quote was oversimplifying the story, but in essence it's still true. BWP (Bunnings Warehouse Properties) lease back to Wesfarmers, I work in accounting and I vaguely remember the spin off. A bit like SCA being spun off woolies - it seems to be the thing to have the properties owned by a separate demerger type entity now. I think they're trying to mimic Westfield/Scentre.

Either way, Bunnings have said they'll set up extra stores and 'move' stores to the other sites. That would indicate to me that the real estate and location isn't a problem.

I'll be interested to see how Home Timber and Hardware/Mitre 10 being joined up under Metcash and the majority of sites being run in the IGA way works. It'll either be excellent because the distribution channel will be big enough (or close to) to rival Wesfarmers' hardware, combined with the flexibility of independent operation; or awful because you'll end up with a Nando's type scenario.


----------



## A.B. (25/8/16)

Dave70 said:


> I guess could use a few cheap bird scarer plastic owls or solar garden lights.
> 
> 
> Probably give this a miss but.
> https://www.masters.com.au/product/101031041/advance-two-core-earth-cable-white-2-5mm-x-100m.jsp;jsessionid=KbVG5Gss+QocRrXs-K0DHg__.ncdlmorasp1204?bmUID=lpjbXxR


Bird scare owls don't work, same birds I was trying to get off my deck were sitting next to the owls the next day, still twittering away happily pooing on the deck.


----------



## Dave70 (25/8/16)

A.B. said:


> Bird scare owls don't work, same birds I was trying to get off my deck were sitting next to the owls the next day, still twittering away happily pooing on the deck.


Feel free to print this off, take it to Masters and place it next to their scare owl display.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/16)

Masters fucked up by not having sausage sizzles


----------



## Fraser's BRB (25/8/16)

They had sausage sizzles at my local (Rutherford).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/8/16)

Me too.

I think we're all getting lazy in our shopping habits. It's like "I don't want to think of where to buy something, so I'll keep going to the one shop". I know of people who have never been to Aldi (not WA/SA/Tas people). It's been here for almost 10 years.

Monopolies (and occasionally duopolies) form everywhere and the small guy gets not a jot:

Bunnings (sometimes Masters)
Spotlight (sometimes lincraft)
Coles and Woolies (Sometimes ALDI).
Kathmandu
and so on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/16)

O know people who dont go to Aldi because they think everything is imported and they dont like the brand names casue they are not the same as Colesworth


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/8/16)

If people ask me "have you ever been to Aldis" (because Coles and Woolies have an s on the end, so does aldi), I'll answer.

And when people say that to me I show them a jar of Vegemite and tell them I bought it from Aldi.

Then I tell them that Haribo isn't an in house brand, and if Aldi hadn't bought it in, they wouldn't buy it from Colesworth.

I don't bother with people who choose to be deliberately ignorant. I only have one lifetime.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/16)

The only thing I hate a about Aldi is Wed 7 Sat morning when you have to fight thru the Zombie's waiting at the door for them to open for the bargains

Most of them look like Bribe.... B)


----------



## Dave70 (25/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> O know people who dont go to Aldi because they think everything is imported and they dont like the brand names casue they are not the same as Colesworth


What puts me off is one check out person on the job whilst the queue stretches to the rear of the store.

But the lure of the sometimes bizarre assortment of items on those tables in the middle and 75 thousand different biscuit varieties keeps me coming back.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/8/16)

I go there for the Reggae Reggae Caribbean bbq sauce once a year.


----------



## niftinev (25/8/16)

why the feck would i go there

shit 



Ducatiboy stu said:


> O know people who dont go to Aldi because they think everything is imported and they dont like the brand names casue they are not the same as Colesworth


 and don't forget the shit service (que to the fuckin back of the store cause their too tight to have another checkout, no one to help lift if items are heavy or mrs is pregnant, better things to do in life!!!)

can't even get out of our local if it's busy, have to wait until check out is clear as there is no room to get past

will never go back there again

edit: in doors are one way, couldn't get out, would hate to see if the joint caught on fire


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/16)

At least they dont have those stupid self serve checkouts that are always poping up with voice prompts and you have to keep hitting yes all the bloody time


----------



## Dave70 (25/8/16)

niftinev said:


> why the feck would i go there
> 
> shit
> 
> ...


(In case of fire) Just grab a Workzone cordless drill and hurl it through the window.


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/16)

How did this become an Aldi thread? Most Aldi haters are people who have been there once, just dont *get *the place as it's outside their Colesworths mind conditioning that most Australians have been subject to for the last 70 years.

I always get fast service, they have a 2 past the belt policy, opening a checkout when there's 2 past the end of the long belt and now have public address in all their stores "dear customers we are opening register #5" etc. Try getting through Colesworths so called express lane where nearly everyone in front of you wants cancer sticks. Coles at Casino removed their express lane and said that the self serves were now the express lane.
I emailed Coles, the manager was "spoken to" and the express lane is now back up again.

Anyway the local rag here says that the Masters at Lismore is being converted into a mini mall with Anaconda etc etc inside, as posted above, as it's been bought by that conglomerate. It's a sure thing, opening 2017 and a nearby "home base" type shopping centre proposal has been cancelled.


----------



## Camo6 (25/8/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I go there for the Reggae Reggae Caribbean bbq sauce once a year.


Ya mon. It be how I lively up my sausages. The X-hot packs a punch too.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (25/8/16)

Aldi business model going swimmingly whereas Masters business model she's tits up.


----------



## sp0rk (25/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> Anyway the local rag here says that the Masters at Lismore is being converted into a mini mall with Anaconda etc etc inside, as posted above, as it's been bought by that conglomerate. It's a sure thing, opening 2017 and a nearby "home base" type shopping centre proposal has been cancelled.


Ahh, the good ol' Echo


----------



## Kiwimike (25/8/16)

Reggae Regggae is now stocked by Woolworths all year round!


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/16)

Also Cock sauce. woot.


----------



## sp0rk (26/8/16)

I've made a trip to visit family in Turramurra before JUST so I could go to the Macquarie Centre and stock up on Cock Sauce at the Asian grocer
Will probably keep going there tho, they've got a million different types of mi goreng/instant noodles for making epic ramen bowls


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (26/8/16)

Will you be having a fair shake or suck of that sauce bottle?


----------



## Bribie G (26/8/16)

I'll be driving past Masters today, will report.

BTW Woolies now stock Cock sauce.


----------



## sp0rk (26/8/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Will you be having a fair shake or suck of that sauce bottle?


Porque no los dos?


----------



## Fraser's BRB (26/8/16)

Article about the local Masters, fire sale due to start this weekend. Home Consortium has bought the sites and are in negotiations with companies including Anaconda, JB Hi-Fi, Super Amart, BBQs Galore and Dan Murphys to take over the sites.

http://www.maitlandmercury.com.au/story/4119772/fire-sale-masters-announces-closing-date/?cs=171


----------



## SBOB (26/8/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Article about the local Masters, fire sale due to start this weekend. Home Consortium has bought the sites and are in negotiations with companies including Anaconda, JB Hi-Fi, Super Amart, BBQs Galore and Dan Murphys to take over the sites.
> 
> http://www.maitlandmercury.com.au/story/4119772/fire-sale-masters-announces-closing-date/?cs=171


"Everything from paint, timber, barbecues, vacuum cleaners and all other Masters stock, worth between $600 million and $700 million, will be sold off in a fire sale which is expected to start this week, a Woolworths spokesman said.
Woolworths expects to net $500 million from the discount sale."

Thats a pretty poor 'discount rate' for a fire sale


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> I'll be driving past Masters today, will report.
> 
> BTW Woolies now stock Cock sauce.


Virtually everything I eat gets a generous squirt of cock sauce.


----------



## mstrelan (26/8/16)

SBOB said:


> "Everything from paint, timber, barbecues, vacuum cleaners and all other Masters stock, worth between $600 million and $700 million, will be sold off in a fire sale which is expected to start this week, a Woolworths spokesman said.
> Woolworths expects to net $500 million from the discount sale."
> 
> Thats a pretty poor 'discount rate' for a fire sale


Is 600-700M the retail or wholesale value?


----------



## WarmerBeer (26/8/16)

Dave70 said:


> Virtually everything I eat gets a generous squirt of cock sauce.


A picture tells a thousand words.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/8/16)

it's so good. So is the Thai knockoff called Madame Wong's. It's loaded with garlic & MSG.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (26/8/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> A picture tells a thousand words.


You know you'll go blind


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/8/16)

mstrelan said:


> Is 600-700M the retail or wholesale value?


Presumably that would be the retail value.


----------



## scooterism (26/8/16)

All I'm thinking is 'Cheap copper tube' at the closing the doors sale.


----------



## sp0rk (26/8/16)

scooterism said:


> All I'm thinking is 'Cheap copper tube' at the closing the doors sale.


I've been putting off buying the copper for my HERMS, might drive over to Rutherford tomorrow to see if it's on special


----------



## DU99 (26/8/16)

Visited my local master's store today no crash and burn sale YET


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/16)

Nothing quite like a closing down sale at a major outlet.


----------



## paulyman (26/8/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> it's so good. So is the Thai knockoff called Madame Wong's. It's loaded with garlic & MSG.


It's all Thai?


----------



## Bribie G (26/8/16)

At Lismore today they had signs up "greatest Garage Sale in History" and had a heap of stuff out at the front of the aisles near the registers. All the heaters, heater panels, blow heaters, glow heaters etc were 60% off as they obviously won't see another winter. Plus a lot of "fluff" items like pokemon garden gnomes etc.

Other stuff in the general aisles not yet marked down. I needed lawn food etc anyway and spent over 50 bucks and was presented with a free Lufkin good quality 8m retractable tape measure for free from a big tray at the checkout, the $20 model. Really chuffed as I don't own one. I expect the main feeding frenzy will start next week.


----------



## SBOB (26/8/16)

"was presented with a free Lufkin good quality 8m retractable tape measure for free from a big tray at the checkout, the $20 model"

pretty sure thats just a current promo in their catalogue though


----------



## Bribie G (26/8/16)

SBOB said:


> "was presented with a free Lufkin good quality 8m retractable tape measure for free from a big tray at the checkout, the $20 model"
> 
> pretty sure thats just a current promo in their catalogue though


Way to get rid of 70 pallets of lufkins I guess


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/8/16)

I would have asked for a 9m tape...


----------



## spog (26/8/16)

If they aren't wide blade tape measures they're no bloody good IMO,with a thin blade tape measure a bloke can't measure anything outside if the wind is any stronger than a breeze or the distance is over 1.5 metres.
Go wide man,go wide.


----------



## lost at sea (26/8/16)

im pretty sure there is only a single use in the world for a 9 meter tape.

extending it all the way out before is folds under its own weight. you know you've done it B)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> Other stuff in the general aisles not yet marked down. I needed lawn food etc anyway and spent over 50 bucks and was presented with a free Lufkin good quality 8m retractable tape measure for free from a big tray at the checkout, the $20 model. Really chuffed as I don't own one. I expect the main feeding frenzy will start next week.


I am not holding a lot of hope for significant markdowns in the fertilizer/compost etc in the garden dept, there will be a fair demand for those now it is spring, but one can hope.


----------



## wynnum1 (27/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> At Lismore today they had signs up "greatest Garage Sale in History" and had a heap of stuff out at the front of the aisles near the registers. All the heaters, heater panels, blow heaters, glow heaters etc were 60% off as they obviously won't see another winter. Plus a lot of "fluff" items like pokemon garden gnomes etc.
> 
> Other stuff in the general aisles not yet marked down. I needed lawn food etc anyway and spent over 50 bucks and was presented with a free Lufkin good quality 8m retractable tape measure for free from a big tray at the checkout, the $20 model. Really chuffed as I don't own one. I expect the main feeding frenzy will start next week.


Would think a farm supply shop would be cheaper for fertilizer then Masters.


----------



## Bribie G (27/8/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Would think a farm supply shop would be cheaper for fertilizer then Masters.


They stock Amgrow 10 kilos for 12 bucks. It's identical to Shirley's No 17 that's usually 50% more if you buy the 20k sack and nearly 75% more in the 10k bag.
Would there be an ag store equivalent for around a dollar a kilo? Could check out Elders in town here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/16)

Elders and Norco do have fertilizer, but usually in 25kg bags


----------



## wynnum1 (27/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> They stock Amgrow 10 kilos for 12 bucks. It's identical to Shirley's No 17 that's usually 50% more if you buy the 20k sack and nearly 75% more in the 10k bag.
> Would there be an ag store equivalent for around a dollar a kilo? Could check out Elders in town he


At that price is good buy but is low quality ingredients and has greater amount of toxic metals and not recommended for vegetables Aldi where selling fruit tree fertilizer similar 2.5 kg packs. If you look at fertilizer packets the same fertilizer is different depending where you live must be state laws.
Wanted to buy some vermiculite would think they would sell in large amounts but only small expensive.


----------



## DU99 (27/8/16)

10-30 % storewide as of monday..will have to check the o-ring draws and food grade tubing..


----------



## Lager Bloke (30/8/16)

The plot thickens-ABC report this morning that Lowes have taken court action to have a liquidator appointed.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/8/16)

Would think they would have problems repurposing some of these hardware warehouses town planning and what about some of the cheap Chinese crap they sold like faulty electrical cable and with all the asbestos contaminated building products and that cladding that burns if they liquidate would be better to cover future class actions.


----------



## Exile (31/8/16)

So the Masters fire sale is a bit of a fizzer apparently 




*MASTERS VS BUNNINGS BASKET COMPARISON**

*• Estwing Claw Hammer Vinyl Grip 2402*
$80.10 (down from $89) vs. $65.95
= $14.95 more expensive
*• Bosch 2300W Electro Blower/Vac*
$134.10 (down from $149) vs. $129
= $5.10 more expensive
*• Hi-Vis Vest*
$8.96 (down from $9.95) vs. $6.95
= $2.01 more expensive
*• Shirleys No. 17 Lawn Food 20kg*
$29.70 (down from $32.99) vs. $31.79
= save $2.09
*• Stanley FatMax 58cm Tool Box*
$47.70 (down from $53) vs. $49.98
= save $2.28
*• LPG Gas Cylinder 4kg*
$31.50 (down from $35) vs. $34.95
= save $3.45
*• Stanley FatMax Retractable Knife*
$13.49 (down from $14.99) vs. $19.95
= save $6.46
*• White Ceiling Paint 4L*
$33.21 (down from $36.90) vs. $42.50
= save $9.29
*• McCulloch 350mm 36cc Petrol Chainsaw*
$188.10 (down from $209) vs. $205
= save $16.90
*• Bosch 18V Cordless Combi Drill*
$206.10 (down from $229) vs. $229
= save $22.90

Source: http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/retail/ten-per-cent-off-is-a-big-joke-masters-fire-sale-underwhelms-shoppers/news-story/7b29db0e6cc9e9341acc7a9448be16b2


----------



## Fraser's BRB (31/8/16)

Exile said:


> So the Masters fire sale is a bit of a fizzer apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprising, Bunnings weren't going to let a Masters clearance sale take any dollars of them for a few months.


----------



## huez (31/8/16)

That's just bunnings everyday prices. They've already come out and said they won't be competing with the sale prices. For obvious reasons apparently!


----------



## Dave70 (31/8/16)

On the items listed you're still in front $40.41 in front. Whats the problem?


----------



## Exile (31/8/16)

Dave70 said:


> On the items listed you're still in front $40.41 in front. Whats the problem?


Personally I wouldn't touch a McCulloch Chainsaw, I prefer Stihl's :lol:


----------



## Exile (12/9/16)

Rumor going around that Woolworths has sold its fuel stations, and is yet to make an announcement


----------



## sp0rk (12/9/16)

Exile said:


> Rumor going around that Woolworths has sold its fuel stations, and is yet to make an announcement


BP were offering to buy them back in May, wouldn't be surprised if they've gone through with it


----------



## DU99 (12/9/16)

found this article this one also


----------



## mstrelan (12/9/16)

DU99 said:


> found this article this one also


----------



## SBOB (12/9/16)

mstrelan said:


> > found this article this one also


search for the same article via google (and possible in incognito mode)
Gets around pretty much every pay wall


----------



## Cerveja (15/9/16)

Anyone got any idea what Masters are doing? Popped in there Tuesday arvo and most stuff still 10% off. Dreamin! My understanding is they have about 3 weeks to go - no way they are going to shift stock at 10pc off. Place was a morgue like usual....


----------



## DU99 (15/9/16)

> Two weeks into the chain’s “fire sale”, which aimed to shift more than half a billion dollars worth of stock by December, the Woolworths-owned retailer is struggling to maintain order.


some will close earlier than december


----------



## wynnum1 (16/9/16)

With these masters buildings if the owners have a long term lease then that increases the value of the property but if the company goes into liquidation then the property can be vacant for long periods with no income and if masters could not make a profit why would new tenant think they can.
Has anyone operated a sausage sizzle at masters was told about how they turned up early and the door to the Masters was open and no one there ,was that bad they never went back.


----------



## sp0rk (16/9/16)

wynnum1 said:


> With these masters buildings if the owners have a long term lease then that increases the value of the property but if the company goes into liquidation then the property can be vacant for long periods with no income and if masters could not make a profit why would new tenant think they can.


I know the one in Coffs Harbour is owned by the Holden stealership next door, I couldn't see it sitting empty for too long


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/16)

Most of the stores will be converted into mini malls with stores such as Anaconda, Chemist Warehouse, clothing outlets etc. Thinking about the Masters stores I'm familiar with such as Morayfield, they should do well. That particular store is right next door to Super Amart, BCF, Clark Rubber and heaps of complementary stores so it's already in a "destination" location. Similarly in Lismore there was already a plan to build a home base type complex over the road but now they will just gut the Masters building and move in there.


----------



## wynnum1 (16/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> Most of the stores will be converted into mini malls with stores such as Anaconda, Chemist Warehouse, clothing outlets etc. Thinking about the Masters stores I'm familiar with such as Morayfield, they should do well. That particular store is right next door to Super Amart, BCF, Clark Rubber and heaps of complementary stores so it's already in a "destination" location. Similarly in Lismore there was already a plan to build a home base type complex over the road but now they will just gut the Masters building and move in there.


Not likely in a lot of locations would need to get town planning changes
Be interesting to see what happens at Hofmann Dr, Noosaville.
Despite legal proceedings, a Masters spokesperson said there were no hard feelings against the Noosa Council which denied the Masters Home Improvement store developer development application.


----------



## Weizguy (19/9/16)

Raymond Terrace (Heatherbrae) store could easily accommodate an IKEA. Not as if Newcastle isn't screaming for IKEA.


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Would think a farm supply shop would be cheaper for fertilizer then Masters.


Yup, went to my local ag store today and they had a pallet of Grow Force fertiliser, 25k for $25 so I grabbed one.

Haven't had a look at the NPK composition yet, but the local golf course uses it as well as local cattle guys for smaller paddocks, perfect for lawns apparently.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/9/16)

Lawn is just grass


----------



## Weizguy (20/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Lawn is just grass


Yeah I figure it's an old bloke thing, and involves hand-weeding the lawn on all fours if he can get down there.


----------



## sp0rk (20/9/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Raymond Terrace (Heatherbrae) store could easily accommodate an IKEA. Not as if Newcastle isn't screaming for IKEA.


Oh please god no
My wife would be wanting to do Newcastle trips every weekend


----------



## malt and barley blues (20/9/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Yeah I figure it's an old bloke thing, and involves hand-weeding the lawn on all fours if he can get down there.


Getting down is the easy part, its getting back up that's hard part.


----------



## Weizguy (20/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> Oh please god no
> My wife would be wanting to do Newcastle trips every weekend


 There are few nice brewpubs about and craft pubs in the city and Maitland. (Pourhouse, Foghorn, Grain Store. Hop Factory). I'm only 10-15 minutes from Heatherbrae and you seem like a reasonable person to share a beer with.

Depends if your budget can afford the fuel and shopping trips, although your wife might think we're up to mischief, if she's as paranoid as some (no names, no pack drill).


----------



## Rod (20/9/16)

Well I got sucked in :blink:

went to Masters to buy some cheap fertilizer

only 10% off

no 25KG bags as a bulk buy which might have been worth the short drive

most stuff $3 to $5 a kg

no many AG shops around my way


----------



## Killer Brew (20/9/16)

Went and bought timber for a small deck I'm putting together. 20% off and cheaper than Bunnings so happy with that. The Adelaide store was quite busy today.


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/16)

Masters at Heatherbrae must have nabbed one of the top spots in the Hunter, right on the Pacific Hwy - I can imagine many uses for that site, maybe a Costco.


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/16)

malt & barley blues said:


> Getting down is the easy part, its getting back up that's hard part.


I use the knee pads that I keep for when I'm in the sand dunes (the ones I store under the car seat with the binoculars and the police scanner).


----------



## SBOB (20/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> Masters at Heatherbrae must have nabbed one of the top spots in the Hunter, right on the Pacific Hwy - I can imagine many uses for that site, maybe a Costco.


I hope it gets something decent like an ikea or costco...
Though I feel it will just become a big empty shed or split into useless smaller stores


----------



## wynnum1 (21/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> I use the knee pads that I keep for when I'm in the sand dunes (the ones I store under the car seat with the binoculars and the police scanner).


Be careful where you go with the car there are notorious places where certain people go i think there bird watchers.


----------



## spog (21/9/16)

Dickie birds ?


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/16)

I go more for the blue tits and great tits although I don't believe that any have migrated here from the UK as yet.


Hey I think I can see where a lot of Masters stock is being channeled off to: Home Hardware (also being divested by Woolies) are selling 25L bags of cow manure etc for $5 and tubs of Richgro all purpose fertiliser, first time I've seen the brand in the local shop and they've got pallets in. The manure range has been $6 or $7 at Masters for a couple of years now. Going to grab 4 bags today for my sweet potato patch.


----------



## sp0rk (22/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> I go more for the blue tits and great tits although I don't believe that any have migrated here from the UK as yet.


You obviously don't know about Grays Lane at Byron then...


----------



## lost at sea (22/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> Masters at Heatherbrae must have nabbed one of the top spots in the Hunter, right on the Pacific Hwy - I can imagine many uses for that site, maybe a Costco.


thats still a mission to get there from the lake mac region, when there is a green shed venue at belmont and kotara,


----------



## wynnum1 (22/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> I go more for the blue tits and great tits although I don't believe that any have migrated here from the UK as yet.
> 
> 
> Hey I think I can see where a lot of Masters stock is being channeled off to: Home Hardware (also being divested by Woolies) are selling 25L bags of cow manure etc for $5 and tubs of Richgro all purpose fertiliser, first time I've seen the brand in the local shop and they've got pallets in. The manure range has been $6 or $7 at Masters for a couple of years now. Going to grab 4 bags today for my sweet potato patch.$20


$200 A Ton for cow manure is expensive if the farmers received this there would be no need to sell the milk.


----------



## Exile (23/9/16)

Back in late April I bought 2 of these for $10 each from Masters to hold my grain.











Today my missus spots them again with no price tags etc, so she purchase's 3 more today thinking great 10% to 50% of items.
She purchases them and phones me saying they charged her $14 each. 

Fire sale my ass.....

Original post here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85459-website-deals-of-the-day/?p=1369360


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/16)

wynnum1 said:


> $200 A Ton for cow manure is expensive if the farmers received this there would be no need to sell the milk.


Where I live, cattle outnumber humans - in one day here you can see more cows than you've ever seen in your entire life, but I'm not really into sneaking around paddocks with a bucket and spade. With or without knee pads. :blink:
I once bought an entire tip truck of shyte from an Abbatoir for current day dollars about $100, when I lived in Maryborough and my veg garden was incredible.


----------



## evoo4u (23/9/16)

Just got this in a Master's email:



The Sale is heating up with great new discounts across the entire store.

*Now an incredible 50% off*
• Fixings
• Mouldings
• Cabinet hardware

*More super specials*
• Outdoor blinds, now 30% off
• Greenhouses 40% off
• Shade sails and accessories 40% off
• Kids play and pet accommodation 30% off
• All plants a minimum of 15% off

*And if you are decorating or renovating*
• Indoor blinds and curtains, now 40% off
• Carpet 40% off
• Kitchen sinks, now 30% off


----------



## madpierre06 (23/9/16)

Hah...no poewer tools there, waiting to grab myself a basic drill.


----------



## sp0rk (28/9/16)

Looks like they've taken down the majority of their website except for the front page
I'm heading over to Rutherford on saturday, hoping they have some plumbing solder, brazing rods and Map gas cylinders left!


----------



## sp0rk (30/9/16)

sp0rk said:


> BP were offering to buy them back in May, wouldn't be surprised if they've gone through with it


And it begins
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-30/woolworths-looks-to-sell-petrol-business-worth-$1.6-billion/7893014


----------



## Bribie G (30/9/16)

I thought that Caltex sold their "owned" servos to Woolworths in the first place, about the time that Shell sold theirs to Coles?

I mean Woolies didn't just go out and build hundreds of greenfield service stations then put Caltex signs on them, as far as I remember the existing Caltex servos, most of them, just suddenly sprouted Woolies warts all over them. They already had their own grocery thing happening right back in the early 1990s when I worked for Rothmans, they were "Star Marts" and I used to call on all of them in my territory.


----------



## wynnum1 (1/10/16)

Shopping centers could have fuel tank under there car parks.


----------



## sp0rk (1/10/16)

Dropped into Masters at Rutherford today, got a 500gm roll of lead free plumbing solder for $26 down from $41
And a length of 2% silver solder for $3 down from about $5.50
Was tempted to grab a few bottles of oxygen, but Mrs frowned when I bent down to look at them...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/16)

Thats couse she could see where you wet yourself with all those bargains


----------



## mikec (1/10/16)

Anyone happen to know what kinda discounts are running on paint?


----------



## DU99 (3/10/16)

*Woolworths has completed the $165 million sale of its Home Timber and Hardware business to Metcash.*

Embattled supermarket chain Woolworths says it is currently evaluating whether or not to sell its petrol business, worth $1.6 billion, after receiving proposals from a number of parties.


----------



## Yob (3/10/16)

I just bought an apple, hope that helps


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/10/16)

Yob said:


> I just bought an apple, hope that helps


Bought one...really?

Or was it in that "Free fruit fit kids" basket at the front?


----------



## Yob (3/10/16)

Damn, didn't think of that...


----------



## Mardoo (3/10/16)

You could have saved 35 cents!


----------



## Maheel (3/10/16)

25% off paint in bne i bought some white enamel for deck timber rails etc...

will get some more at 50%



mikec said:


> Anyone happen to know what kinda discounts are running on paint?



copper coils and fittings etc now 40% (maybe 50%) off....


----------



## BKBrews (3/10/16)

mikec said:


> Anyone happen to know what kinda discounts are running on paint?


I bought some epoxy gloss enamel today for my Keezer build - 1L for $29 down from $39, so around 25% off


----------



## buckerooni (3/10/16)

Most of the decent wattyl in bigger sizes is gone (ID range @10-15L) from my store. A shedload of Pascol and the pricier Valspar still there however.


----------

